# New Holland 474 Haybine Question



## gclarkejr (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, I just bought a New Holland 474 Haybine and I'd like to use it this summer without using a rake. My area averages around 10% humidity in the summer and some locals cut in the morning and bale in the late afternoon!

What I'm thinking is to attach some thick rubber mats to the output fenders in the rear of the haybine to narrow the windrow so I can pick it up easier with my baler. I bale with a New Holland 310, two string baler.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If you can get the hay dry then you may be able to bypass raking.
I have an old 479 and can narrow the back panels and make a nice windrow. I always fluff our hay anyway so I spread it out as wide as I can.
I always thought it would be neat to cut, let it lay and bale. I just can not do that here.


----------



## gclarkejr (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Tim/South. My father in law bales hay in Arkansas and he seems to be always struggling to get the hay dried out before a t-storm comes in. Here in SO CAL, the dry air is great for that. The bad thing is that once summer hits, no rain. I plan to get only one cutting per year.

With the cost of diesel, if I can limit my passes over the hay field then my cost goes down per bale. If it all works out, I'll post it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are already at the min spread you could extend the side sheilds a little but if you go too narrow the crop will start clumping/plugging up on you. I would try to use a slick metal instead of rubber you don't want any friction slowing the crop down. that includes bolt heads as well! good luck and happy haying Martin


----------

